# un oggetto di marca



## Ptak

Come si dice in inglese: "un oggetto di marca" ?
Per esempio, "Questo orologio da polso è un oggetto di marca".


----------



## Manuel_M

Ptak said:


> Come si dice in inglese: "un oggetto di marca" ?
> Per esempio, "Questo orologio da polso è un oggetto di marca".


 
*branded item?*

Non sono sicuro. Meglio aspettare altri suggerimenti.


----------



## brian

Da me si dice "XXX is a name-brand item." Per esempio:

_This watch is a name-brand watch.
This watch is a name-brand item.
This is a name-brand watch.
Don't buy me just any old watch for Christmas--I want a good, *name-brand* watch! (like Rolex!!!)
_


----------



## Ptak

Grazie tante.


----------



## Leo57

How strange, we say the exact opposite:

e.g. My watch carries the brand name (of) xxxxxx

This is what Wiki says about brands in general.
Brand


Ciao
Leo


----------



## brian

Well, we say "brand name," too, but in a different context. 

_A: Did you buy me a *name-brand* watch?
B: Of course I did.
A: Good. What *brand name* is it/did you buy?
_
I think when I want an _adjective_, I use "name-brand," and when I'm simply talking about the name of the brand, I use "brand name" (as a noun).


----------



## GavinW

It would be convenient to be able to translate "di marca" using the adjective "designer", eg "a designer watch". But I'm not sure we can. For all I know, Rolex isn't a designer watch. 

Just thought the idea was worth mentioning...


----------



## You little ripper!

GavinW said:


> It would be convenient to be able to translate "di marca" using the adjective "designer", eg "a designer watch". But I'm not sure we can. For all I know, Rolex isn't a designer watch.
> 
> Just thought the idea was worth mentioning...


 
*Designer* can be ued as an adjective here. That's what we say in Australia.

*I bought some designer jeans the other day.*

_*I bought a designer watch for my wife yesterday.*_

_(I'm the last of the big spenders!!! ) _


----------



## brian

Hmmm...I'm not much of a fashion person, so I'll probably have to sit out on this one after this post ...but when I hear "designer" I associate it with "high-end, expensive, etc." where as "name-brand/brand name" may be designer or may simply be a well-known but inexpensive brand name.

For example, Armani might be designer and name-brand, but I wouldn't consider Wrangler jeans designer, even if they are a name-brand pair of jeans...

But again, I'm the last person to ask about fashion. So yeah...


----------



## You little ripper!

brian8733 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not much of a fashion person, so I'll probably have to sit out on this one after this post ...but when I hear "designer" I associate it with "high-end, expensive, etc." where as "name-brand/brand name" may be designer or may simply be a well-known but inexpensive brand name.
> 
> For example, Armani might be designer and name-brand, but I wouldn't consider Wrangler jeans designer, even if they are a name-brand pair of jeans...
> 
> But again, I'm the last person to ask about fashion. So yeah...


 
Strictly speaking you're quite right Brian, but people who refer to _*name-brand*_ products (at least here in Australia) generally mean something that is made by a well known designer and is very expensive. They wouldn't refer to something that has the Target brand name on its product as *name-brand. *


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> Strictly speaking you're quite right Brian, but people who refer to _*name-brand*_ products (at least here in Australia) generally mean something that is made by a well known designer and is very expensive. They wouldn't refer to something that has the Target brand name on its product as *name-brand. *


I think it's the same over here: when we say for example that a pair of jeans are "di marca" we not only mean that they are _name-brand_ jeans_,_ but we imply they are of a well known and expensive brand.
We'd never use the expression "di marca" for cheap stuff, even if the manifacturer was well known.
For this reason "di marca" is almost a synonym of "expensive".


----------



## giacinta

An interesting discussion.

Does "firmato" have the same meaning?   Ad esempio "una maglietta firmata"?

Giacinta


----------



## housecameron

In spite of what dictionaries may say, to me "di marca" basically means "di qualità/pregio", that is of a certain value and quality.
"Orologi di marca", ranging from luxury to more affordable ones, are manufactured by qualified and leading companies in the field of watches.
I'd describe a fashion designer watch as "orologio firmato/griffato".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giacinta said:


> An interesting discussion.
> 
> Does "firmato" have the same meaning?   Ad esempio "una maglietta firmata"?
> 
> Giacinta



Very similar and in some contexts we use "di marca" and "firmato" interchangeably.
However while a pair of jeans can be either "di marca" or "firmato", a TV can only be "di marca" as we use "firmato" most of all for clothes or products of a brand which is related to a stylist.


----------



## anghiarese

In the US I think "name brand" wouldn't carry the same connotation of expensiveness.  Levis jeans are definitely "name brand" as would be Coca-Cola, Sony etc.  I think it implies quality but not necessarily being expensive.


----------



## gaiaam

Ciao a tutti,

quale preposizione si deve usare quando si dice, per esempio,

ho comprato un paio di pantaloni invernali, di Valentino...

I bought a pair of winter trousers, from Valentino

Devo forse ripetere il sostantivo? I bought a pair of winter trousers, a Valentino's tousers????


----------



## pescara

gaiaam said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> quale preposizione si deve usare quando si dice, per esempio,
> 
> ho comprato un paio di pantaloni invernali, di Valentino...
> 
> I bought a pair of winter trousers, from Valentino
> 
> Devo forse ripetere il sostantivo? I bought a pair of winter trousers, a Valentino's tousers????


 
How about: I bought a pair of Valentino winter trousers.

Ciao.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> *Designer* can be ued as an adjective here. That's what we say in Australia.
> 
> *I bought some designer jeans the other day.*
> 
> _*I bought a designer watch for my wife yesterday.*_
> 
> _(I'm the last of the big spenders!!! ) _


 
Hey big spender!

That's exactly what I'd say as well, for designer stuff (la griffe! roba di marca intesa come griffata)!

But would you say that about a Rolex? Wouldn't you talk about a brand-name watch?

I think that's the difference between _griffata_ e _di marca_.....
Jo


----------



## You little ripper!

> Hey big spender!


Are you planning on "spending a little time with me", Jo???



london calling said:


> That's exactly what I'd say as well, for designer stuff (la griffe! roba di marca intesa come griffata)!
> 
> But would you say that about a Rolex? Wouldn't you talk about a brand-name watch?
> 
> I think that's the difference between _griffata_ e _di marca_.....
> Jo


I would call it a *designer *watch. I googled both expressions and there are 49,000 listings for *brand-name watch* and 2 and a half million for *designer watch* so I seem to be amongst the vulgar majority.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> Are you planning on "spending a little time with me", Jo???


 
Only if you buy me a designer watch......with a kangaroo on it.....


----------



## fragasp

What about "leading brand"?


----------



## london calling

fragasp said:


> What about "leading brand"?


 

Hello!
_Leading brand_ is slightly different: it means it's a market leader.

_Rolex is a leading brand of watches_

PS: Fra poco incomincio a venire a Palinuro a fare qualche bagno......
Jo


----------



## fragasp

Salve London, ho piacere che sei tra quelli che godono delle nostre bellezze naturali.
Mi chiedevo se con leading brand si potesse tradurre l'espressione italiana "marca primaria".


----------



## london calling

fragasp said:


> Salve London, ho piacere che sei tra quelli che godono delle nostre bellezze naturali.
> Mi chiedevo se con leading brand si potesse tradurre l'espressione italiana "marca primaria".


 
Secondo me, sì!

La frase che ho scritto nel post precedente andrebbe bene tradotto con "marca primaria"!
Jo


----------



## merse0

"Marca primaria" significa essere fra le prime 3-5 aziende di un determinato mercato, o segmento dello stesso (in termini di share o anche solo di reputazione).
"Marca leader" significa essere la numero uno.


----------



## london calling

merse0 said:


> "Marca primaria" significa essere fra le prime 3-5 aziende di un determinato mercato, o segmento dello stesso (in termini di share o anche solo di reputazione).
> "Marca leader" significa essere la numero uno.


 
Grazie, Merse0!

Quindi il mio esempio (Rolex) è una marca primaria, _a leading brand_?

Poi, _marca leader_ è lo stesso di _market leader_, secondo te?

Ciao!


----------



## merse0

london calling said:


> Grazie, Merse0!
> 
> Quindi il mio esempio (Rolex) è una marca primaria, _a leading brand_?
> 
> Poi, _marca leader_ è lo stesso di _market leader_, secondo te?
> 
> Ciao!



Naturalmente posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## morgana

I'm trying to translate "farmaco di marca", in opposition to "farmaco generico" (generic drug).

Google's results of "brand-name drug" and "name-brand drug" are confusing  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Leo57

morgana said:


> I'm trying to translate "farmaco di marca", in opposition to "farmaco generico" (generic drug).
> 
> Google's results of "brand-name drug" and "name-brand drug" are confusing
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hi there
I would say: "brand name pharmaceuticals" or "brand name drugs" .
Ciao
Leo

p.s. "brand name drugs" seems to get the most hits - I have to admit though that whatever you search for there are plenty of hits.  No wonder you are confused!


----------



## london calling

morgana said:


> Google's results of "brand-name drug" and "name-brand drug" are confusing


Personally, I say (and I prefer) _brand-name medicine_ or _brand-name drug_ and I have also heard of _branded drugs/medicines._


----------



## morgana

Thanks, Leo and LC
If none of the two is wrong, then I guess it's just a matter of taste


----------



## You little ripper!

If you look up 'name-brand' in dictionary.com, it refers you to 'brand-name'.


----------

